# My First Painting



## SoulfulRecover (Jan 11, 2017)

I am far from artistic when it comes to drawing, painting, sculpting ect... but I am quite proud of this little guy.

Acrylic on 8x10 canvas


----------



## otherprof (Jan 11, 2017)

SoulfulRecover said:


> I am far from artistic when it comes to drawing, painting, sculpting ect... but I am quite proud of this little guy.
> 
> Acrylic on 8x10 canvas


I like it very much.  It evokes the same feeling I get from "The Scream." Your use of color really works here, adding so much energy to what could have been a static composition. Keep painting.


----------



## acparsons (Jan 11, 2017)

Better than anything I can do. Great work!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 11, 2017)

Wow! You must have a really great brush!

Seriously that is great. 
I'm artistically (some say mentally) challenged and am amazed when someone can just make something out of nothing.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 11, 2017)

I would recommend to further pursue this if you have the time. I painted for 40 years but laid the brushes down a year ago to pursue photography. If you can manage it, great. Creating is all the same to me visually. It is all about per-visualization. However, you must master the tools in order to complete your vision, just as in photography. I consider myself a @Philmar type painter but in reality a @jcdeboever  photographer.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Jan 12, 2017)

To be fair, I watched one of those "follow along" videos so I cant take credit for the creation of the idea. Although I did change a couple things such as painting the canvas completely white first to get the pastel colors.


----------



## otherprof (Jan 12, 2017)

SoulfulRecover said:


> To be fair, I watched one of those "follow along" videos so I cant take credit for the creation of the idea. Although I did change a couple things such as painting the canvas completely white first to get the pastel colors.


You've gone way beyond the original subject matter. If that had been posted, I wouldn't have bothered to reply.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 18, 2017)

Nice job - I like how you did this.

Some of the crap I've done, and still do (and I should know better) but I keep going, periodically.


----------

